# Stocking Sugestions? 13 gallon.



## Appletea (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello!

I'm using AqAdvisor to shoot out ideas. I currently have 4 male endlers in my possession (in a 5 gallon with shrimp) and am cycling a 13 gallon tank. I wish to have a minimum of 6 male endlers and NO female endlers.

The tank I'm asking about is 24 x 16 x 8 inches - 13 gallons
Aqueon Â» 13 LED Widescreen Aquarium Kit | Products

I have a sand substrate and lots of plants! The plants I have are: Java Fern, Amazon Sword, Micro Sword, Moss Ball, Anubias Nana, and cryptocoryne Balansae. The temp is stable at 80F with a 100W heater, LED lights, Aqueon 20 Quietflow Filter. Parameters as of yesterday are 0 ammonia, ph 7, gh 60, kh 120, nitire 0, nitrate 40. Using API test kit -liquid for ammonia and strips for the others. Going to switch to liquid for the other tests when I go to store tomorrow.

What can I stock with Male Endlers with my set up?  I plan on getting a male betta for my 5 gallon.

Can I stock
6xAlbino Corydoras
6xEndlers
something else? or more of these two 
other ideas


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

What other fish do you like? You could either add another cory school or up yours, stock more endlers (~10) and have a schooling fish as well (harlequin rasboras, cardinal tetras, glowlight tetras, ect) if you want. Maybe a dwarf gourami as a centerpiece. Here's what I would do

1 DG or honey gourami
15 endlers
10 harlequin rasbora
8 albino cories
8 panda cories

AqAdvisor puts this at 126% percent but they are extremely conservative in their stocking guidelines.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have this tank. The light is pretty bad. I upgraded my lighting, filtration, everything and made it a reef. It is cool tank. But wicked narrow. It has the same total footprint as a 10 gallon. It is longer but the width is smaller. So basically stock it like a 10 and add a couple fish.

With that said, IME there is no way you can do 1 cory school, not to mention 2. Normal sized ones at least. Same with the harlequins. Very active and thick fish. IME no less than a 29 gallon.

How about this;
8-12 habrosus cories. They are dwarf cories and would do great in this tank. IME albinos they will get to big.
10ish male endlers
Than maybe a pair of kribs, or a single dg/honey gourami/ or betta.

Also did you upgrade your filter, cuz it comes with an aqueon quiyeflow 10.

Also when i bought this tank it had to of those kits in the inside. So i got a 2 filters, 2 heater, 2 everything. Pretty awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Appletea (Jul 24, 2014)

Could I do something like
6+ Male Endlers
6+ Albino Corydora
3+ Male Guppy of different colors
?

lol we posted at the same time xD

is there a difference between "Salt and Pepper" and "Albino" corydora with size?
because this site does say the minimum length for a bronze corydora tank is 24in


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

It's a 2ft tank, she can do the cories just fine. Harlequins are smaller tetras, are you thinking of another kind? As for the kribs? They cannot even be kept as a breeding pair in a 10 gallon so if you're stocking it that way, that isn't good stocking at all. Minimum is 20 gallons.

Harlequin Rasboras
Cories - Tank could be a little longer. Pandas are smaller, though, how do you feel about those?

I do agree my original cory stocking was a little heavy, however.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I really woudnt do the albino cories. They just get to big IME. If you do the cories i would definitely do one of the dwarf varieties. 

You could throw some guppies in there though, if you wish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Hmm... how about this mix? (tank was closest to yours available)


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Flint said:


> It's a 2ft tank, she can do the cories just fine. Harlequins are smaller tetras, are you thinking of another kind? As for the kribs? They cannot even be kept as a breeding pair in a 10 gallon so if you're stocking it that way, that isn't good stocking at all. Minimum is 20 gallons.
> 
> Harlequin Rasboras
> Cories - Tank could be a little longer. Pandas are smaller, though, how do you feel about those?


It is to feet but doesnt have a good width. Harlequins get bigger IME than most tetras. Also albino cory gets to big. I know i have them. Just their body length would take up half of the width. You can do a pair of kribs. I know, i bred them in it. But the OP doesnt want them, so forget about it. Panda cories dont get much smaller than albinos, peppers, ect. They get around the size of juliis IME.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I like that stock personally. But scarlets are a pain to feed.

Applea, you could do this;
6-8 endlers
10-12 habrosus cories
3-5 male guppies.
The salt and pepper cories only get like an inches, females maybe a 1.3 inches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Appletea (Jul 24, 2014)

I lovelovelove guppies but the more I read about them they're a bit more messier than the endlers I have. So I'm not sure if they'd be a good fit for my tank. I don't mind buying another, stronger filter if I have to though. 

I'm thinking maybe around 10 endlers total, so they're happy in a nice group.
And a small school of cories, minimum of 6, as I'm reading they need at least that to be happy. 

I've read sinking food they would like, but not algae wafers, and fish flakes are good as well for both endlers and cories. So it wouldn't be hard to feed both these together right?

I really don't want fry - and I understand corydora don't breed unless conditions are really perfect. Plus endlers eat eggs right lol!

I now have Dwarf Sagittaria x3 bundles in my 13 gallon! It's really green in there!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cories will eat anything. When i feed i just throw some more pellets, bloodworms, mysis, ect, in so they get to the bottom and the eat them up. Cories will eat their own eggs. Unless a very heavily planted tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

